# Reward Offered in Theft of World's Longest Rabbit that is four foot long.



## Robert59 (Apr 14, 2021)

Darius, a continental giant rabbit, was stolen in England over the weekend.

https://www.newser.com/story/304852/reward-offered-in-theft-of-worlds-longest-rabbit.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 14, 2021)

Some people are so shallow. 

Seems the mentality today is, _if you don't have it, can't have it, want it, but can't get it honestly, steal it_.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 14, 2021)

That is horrible!


----------

